# Christmas Eve Squirrel Hunt



## Doug B. (Dec 26, 2016)

I had a chance to take my dog squirrel hunting the morning of Christmas Eve. I think she really had a good time! She treed a few more that timbered to a holler tree, and of course a few that I couldn't find. It was still a fun hunt.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Hunt*

Very nice I took my cur as well. It was awful hot down here we made a few trees and saw a few squirrels.  Didn't shoot any out. I was coming up your way to hunt this week but myself and my entire family managed to get the flu.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice hunt.


----------



## RJR (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice hunt. Good looking dog also.


----------



## rwh (Dec 27, 2016)

i like that small eared cur you have.  looks like the first tree dog i had.  got her from the pound and she was probably the most accurate squirrel dog i ever owned.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks guys!  I have been sick all week and haven't got to go, but, I hope to get to go again in the morning.


----------

